# Locto free products ???



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

If hedgehogs are lactose intolerant, would things like lacto free cheese or milk be okay to use for them mixed with other things to make treats ??

I'm only curious - I'm not going to like start giving it to Holly or anything its just a conversation me and my mum were having after finding out I'm lactose intolerant so we got curious about if lacto free things would work with hogs too.


----------



## Shaymin_Lover (Jan 27, 2019)

I’m not completely sure... lactose-free milk is made by setting off a chemical reaction in the milk, so I don’t know if it’s safe for animals or not.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

That’s actually an interesting thing to think about. I mean, it is the lactose that they can’t process correctly, so you’d think that eliminating that problem would work. But they can also eat cottage cheese and some plain Greek yogurts, which have bacteria that break down the lactose naturally, so I could see the above point that the chemical interference with lactose free might be upsetting as well🤔


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Its still a natural chemical reaction - okay maybe still upsetting for hogs I have no idea. Basically lacto free products just have the added lactase enzyme which is the enzyme that lactose intolerant people/animals dont produce enough off, it still actually contains lactose in them but by adding the lactase enzyme to it, it then makes it fine for lactose intolerant people to consume without issues because the basically gave us the right anount of lactase enzyme that we actually needed.


----------

